# Mosquito tournament



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Walleye madness is coming to mosquito lake on April 21st, and I'm so looking forward to fishing a great tournament with great fishermen. Thanks to Walleye Maddness!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Complete schedule, registration info and everything else about Walleye Madness Tournaments can be found at:
www.walleyemadness.net

Update 3/25: Free Entry Promo Winners Announced at:
www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Mosquito Walleye Tournament 
Greetings! Looking forward to Walleye Madness @ Mosquito! Just to remind all of you, the entry deadline for Walleye Madness Mosuito Lake 04/21 is April 15. You may get the registration forms @ www.walleyemadness.net on registration page. 

Thanks  STRIKE ZONE


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*The Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) 4/21 Mosquito Lake event will launch at the ODNR Rt. 88 Causeway Ramp. * 

*The weigh-in will be at the same location. Google Earth map attached below.*

*The closest published address to the ramp is 2242 Greenville Rd., Cortland, OH 44410 (Pooch's Bar & Grill). It's adjacent to to the ramp parking lot.*
*
All WMT info is at www.walleyemadness.net*


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

How many boats? That's same day as x-series on mosquito. Should be a full house!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

JF1 said:


> How many boats? That's same day as x-series on mosquito. Should be a full house!


It's not uncommon to have two tournaments on Mosquito fall on the same date. I've fished three walleye events that also had a bass event launch out of the same ramp at Mosquito. There were no issues .

The permit for the WMT event was granted by the ODNR on November 12, 2012.
They were aware of the X-Series event (South End Sate Park Ramp), which is why they assigned WMT to the Rt. 88 Causeway Ramp.

There will be plenty of room for everyone fishing on the 21st. Hope everyone does well in their tournaments and those just out fishing for fun!


----------

